# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Regionaal Ziekenhuis Sint-Trudo (Campus Sint-Anna)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Regionaal Ziekenhuis Sint-Trudo (Campus Sint-Anna)
Stenaertberg 3
Sint-Truiden

Bezoek de website van Regionaal Ziekenhuis Sint-Trudo


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Regionaal Ziekenhuis Sint-Trudo.*

----------

